
Gmail’s API lockdown will kill some third-party app access, starting July 15 - cyrksoft
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/gmails-api-lockdown-will-kill-some-third-party-app-access-starting-july-15/
======
qndev
Big discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20300008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20300008)

